# Ikea is selling water plants.. :)



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40049844


Height: 20 cm

Care instructions
Placement
Must always stay in water.

Fertiliser
Fertilising not required.


----------



## scifficus (4 May 2010)

False. That's no way water plants. Here in Romania we have an ikeea and I take a look at those plants and they are'nt aquatics. Neither are listed in catalogs as aquatic plants.


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

I took it from the ikea website.. In the UK..  

Check the link..  I am going to ikea today and see what plants are those, maybe there are bargains there..


----------



## a1Matt (5 May 2010)

I saw them with my own eyes a couple of weeks back... they were a mix of aquatic and non aquatics.


----------



## stevec (7 May 2010)

they had similar in the Range this week as well not much choice and poor looking specimens


----------



## mr. luke (7 May 2010)

Seen them before too, when i looked they where all aquatic species 
Crypts for Â£1.75 anyone?


----------



## NeilW (20 May 2010)

I bought one for a chuckle, I'll try and post some pics!


----------

